# Our little girls headstone is up *Pictures included*



## Vickieh1981

We went and put the chippings and toys there yesterday. It looks amazing (I think anyway) and I am really pleased with it.


----------



## SassyLou

Its beautiful Vickie xxx


----------



## fairywings

It's beautiful. :hug:


----------



## jojo1972

So gorgeous xxx


----------



## katie21188

So gorgeous xoxo


----------



## kayleigh89

Awww hunni thats is lovely :( xxxx


----------



## v2007

It is just beautiful. 

V xxx


----------



## jennievictora

hope you dont mind me commenting but it looks so pretty hun x


----------



## xSamanthax

I am so sorry for your loss hun, all i can say is wow it is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

It looks wonderful! I'm sorry for your loss - but this is a great piece to remember her by.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

That is so gorgeous. so sorry for your loss! xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

So lovely hun glad you finally got there xxx


----------



## secretbaby

So beautiful. I love the shhhh... sleeping baby on the front ..... so cute x We haven't done ours yet and seeing this has spurred me on.


----------



## Beanbabe

its totally beautiful hun. :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Beanbabe said:


> its totally beautiful hun. :hugs:

Thanks hun. I was thinking of you and Matthew the other day and wondering how you were getting on xx


----------



## ProudMum

wow... beautiful indeed. xx


----------



## ktnbb

hope you dont mind me commenting but that is so gorgeous. Xx


----------



## AmbersMum09

its beautiful xxxxx


----------



## Bump1

So sorry you have to place a headstone. It is lovey xxxx


----------



## Beanbabe

Vickieh1981 said:


> Beanbabe said:
> 
> 
> its totally beautiful hun. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun. I was thinking of you and Matthew the other day and wondering how you were getting on xxClick to expand...

thank you. I often think of you and Isabella as well. We are getting on well. Baby Eoin is six months now. Its hard to believe that our rainbow babies are growing up so fast. Sophia is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## sweetm

Sorry for your loss. It is a lovely headstone.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Beanbabe said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanbabe said:
> 
> 
> its totally beautiful hun. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun. I was thinking of you and Matthew the other day and wondering how you were getting on xxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you. I often think of you and Isabella as well. We are getting on well. Baby Eoin is six months now. Its hard to believe that our rainbow babies are growing up so fast. Sophia is a beautiful little girl.Click to expand...

I know - how fast did they reach 6 months??? It's flown by. I tried Sophia with a piece of toast today and she loved it.


----------

